# Whatsit



## 480sparky (Feb 28, 2012)

Number 55:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 28, 2012)

I smell bacon?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry, Homer.......... no.


----------



## baturn (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks like a pie spilled over in the oven.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 28, 2012)

You guys are making me hungry!!!!


----------



## shuttervelocity (Feb 28, 2012)

Dried mango


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Another part of it:


----------



## arkipix1001 (Feb 29, 2012)

an ice?...


----------



## Overread (Feb 29, 2012)

Hmm rust? I want to say rust but I'm not sure.. something does not look right for it to be rust. 

If its not rust then burned cheese or something from the cooker


----------



## Aloicious (Feb 29, 2012)

well, the coloring doesn't look right for this, but I'll guess cornflakes...


----------



## Firemike (Feb 29, 2012)

Aloicious said:


> well, the coloring doesn't look right for this, but I'll guess cornflakes...



My first thought as well, a breakfast cereal


----------



## Infinite_Day (Feb 29, 2012)

A nasty scab?


----------



## Lowrider (Feb 29, 2012)

Raisin Bran


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 1, 2012)

A 'wider' view:


----------



## nmoody (Mar 1, 2012)

Brownies?


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 1, 2012)

im thinking brownies as well.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 1, 2012)

nmoody said:


> Brownies?





12sndsgood said:


> im thinking brownies as well.



No, not brownies.




















DERNED GOOD brownies!


----------

